# Should I steer clear of elephant ear bettas?



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Ive heard that it is cruel to breed dumbo bettas, because their ears cause them to have trouble swimming. Is this true? I've seen a gorgeous guy, and I was just wondering... 

Thanks


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Most of the aesthetically pleasing finnage and colors are actually mutations and would make it hard for fish to thrive in the wild.

It's not cruel to be honest since our bettas were bred with every expectation of being kept in a controlled environment/pet home.


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Okay 

So do they have the same life span?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

They should have the same life expectancy as any betta, although if they have been inbreed a lot to create the line they could be genetically weaker, but that could also apply to any betta you buy, which you wont really know.

I think the plakat Dumbo's are fine, as they have the shorter anal, caudal and dorsal. Just be aware if you are going for a halfmoon with large other fins as he grows/ages those fins will continue to grow and get larger too. You are also likely going to need to slow your filter flow so he don't struggle in a strong current.


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Ok thank you a lot for your help


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

My experience has been that EE have no more difficulty swimming than any other betta. The pec fins are really hover fins. EE have a larger surface area for this and seem to *hover* effortlessly. Like having a bigger paddle in the water. The quality of life and health seem to be exactly the same.


----------

